# Shout out to the boys!



## Jude (Oct 26, 2005)

Guys with style are so hot and such a welcome change from the over the top stylings of super baggy jeans and hoodies.

Male celebrities have the luxury of a virtually unlimited resource of fashion choices and stylists to boot.  Let's give the boys a shout and list....

Our Top Five Fashionable Men!!!

Here are mine.....

*Kanye West*; He has taken prep fashion to a new level.  Pink Izods, upturned collars and Nubuck shoes?  Somehow on Kanye, it works.  Preppy chic in full effect. 

*Justin Timberlake*; So, he is gorgeous and tall and fit and yum personified but you can tell that he is comfortable with fashion and wears it well.  Close to the body suits with a pair of Chuck Taylors; what a great sense of tailored individuality.

*Jude Law*; Even when he looks rumpled, he wears a pair of jeans beautifully.  He easily walks that thin line of wearing those jeans that are not too fitted and not too baggy.  He can often be seen pairing  those jeans with a close to the body white oxford (not too tight though!).  Classic, simple and elegant.

*Andre 3000* He wasn't names Esquire's best dressed man of the year for nothing.  He looks like he just walked into a closet and put whatever on but it works.  He has a true sense of style, so much so that he is not afraid to push the boundaries of what is expected.  This is what takes fashion to the next level.

*David Beckham* World class soccer/football star and fashionista.  Does he ever have a bad fashion day let alone a bad hair day?

So, there are my choices ladies.  Who is on your list.... lets here it!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 26, 2005)

Jay-Z (circa 2004-now)
Usher
George Clooney
Elton John
David Beckham (I must agree with you Jude!)


----------



## sharronmarie (Oct 29, 2005)

Justin Timberlake
P Diddy
David Beckham


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 29, 2005)

Pharrell!


----------



## grunge_posh (Nov 3, 2005)

DAVID BECKHAM - World's first metrosexual + Man of my dreams


----------



## user4 (Nov 5, 2005)

DAVID BECKHAM- wow does the man look bad in ANYTHING???


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_DAVID BECKHAM- wow does the man look bad in ANYTHING???_

 
He received a lot of flack for wearing a sarong but I don't think he looked bad at all - just a little "unconventional" which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------

